# Aargh! Mon powerbook a été volé



## BenHub (25 Février 2005)

Bah voila tout est dit.

Volé dans le train a gare de lyon, a l'arret.
je ne l'ai juste quitté des yeux que 20 secondes.
il était dans mon sac, d'ailleur, c'est le sac qui a été volé.

Alors, plusieurs choses : 
1 - faites des sauvegardes frequentes
2 - ne configurez pas vos comptes de manieres automatique ni vos login (genre accès banque... (je n'avais pas ce genre de fonction installés))
3 - eteignez votre machine après chaque utilisation... (ça peut freiner pour acceder de maniere malveillante a votre compte)

Maintenant, les questions et l'espoir.
Peut on retrouver l'ordi, par l'adresse MAC par exemple si le voleur se connecte a Internet ?
Est il  possible de complètement verrouiller un Disque Dur: pas d'accès sans mot de passe, meme en mode Target.


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

Toutes mes condoléances...   

J'espère que tu as une bonne assurance....


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2005)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Bah voila tout est dit.
> 
> Volé dans le train a gare de lyon, a l'arret.
> je ne l'ai juste quitté des yeux que 20 secondes.
> ...


 
Toutes mes condoleances : tu peux le signaler comme volé sur powerbook-fr. c'est une initiative tres interessante, mais il faut que l'acquereur potentiel de ta machine aille sur le site pour verifier par le numero de serie si c'est une machine volée. A part ça, est tu allé sur le site apple. comme les machines sont enregistrées, il y a peut etre un moyen de la signaler comme volée. Sinon... je ne crois pas que .mac soit si evolué (tout du moins pour ce genre de fonction.) et le verrouillage du HD, ça me semble un peu tard, non?


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2005)

Sincèrement tu as tres peu de chance de retrouver ton PWB


----------



## BenHub (25 Février 2005)

Merci pour vos condoleances,
je me sent vraiment orphelin....

Pour l'assurance, c'est rapé,
a moins d'avoir une assurance seulement pour la machine,
car l'assurance habitation ne fonctionne pas....

Pour le verrouillage du DD, c'est pour les autres utilisateurs, c'est sur que pour moi c'est foutu... 
On n'imagine pas, avant de ce faire piqué son ordi, l'accès illimité qu'a le voleur a tout nos parametres perso (carnet d'adresse, Calendrier, signet, et tous les documents...)

En ce qui me concerne, L'apple care (+ 2 ans) va m'etre remboursé au prorata, et Apple verouille le numero de serie du portable au cas ou Quelqu'un vienne a le faire reparer.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Février 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Sinon... je ne crois pas que *.mac* soit si evolué (tout du moins pour ce genre de fonction.) et le verrouillage du HD, ça me semble un peu tard, non?



Salut, 
il ne parle pas de .mac, mais de l'adresse mac de la carte réseau, qui est unique et "normalement" inchangeable.
Sinon, sinceres condoléances...


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> il ne parle pas de .mac, mais de l'adresse mac de la carte réseau, qui est unique et "normalement" inchangeable.
> Sinon, sinceres condoléances...




Pas tout à fait d'accord !!...

L'adresse MAC est changeable sur les cartes dites "evoluées" reste à savoir si c'est le cas des PB : 

info ici


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Février 2005)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'assurance, c'est rapé,
> a moins d'avoir une assurance seulement pour la machine,
> car l'assurance habitation ne fonctionne pas....



Toutes mes condoléances aussi 

[pas honnête]
Ouais, mais si tu n'as rien signalé à ton assureur auto (si t'en as une); et s'il ne lit pas macgé  ton sac a pu être volé dans la voiture !!!
[/pas honnête]

En ce qui concerne les protections, la seule que je connaisse et qui soit réellement efficace est FireVault ! Tout le reste (adresses Mac comprises) est craquable


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait d'accord !!...
> 
> L'adresse MAC est changeable sur les cartes dites "evoluées" reste à savoir si c'est le cas des PB :
> 
> info ici



C'est pour ca que j'ai dit *"normalement"
*Sinon, a par le declarer à la police, et sur des sites comme powerbook-fr, je vois pas trop.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2005)

La prochaine fois que je prends le train je mettrai une chaine


----------



## chagregel (25 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que je prends le train je mettrai une chaine



Si c'est une blague elle est très drôle


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois que je prends le train je mettrai une chaine


les menottes c'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Zyrol (25 Février 2005)

comme dans les films, une malette avec une menotte...


----------



## Alkeran (25 Février 2005)

Pour empecher de booter un mac sur autre chose que le DD système, Apple met à disposition "Open Firmware Password".
C'est gratuit et téléchargeable sur Apple.com

Désolé pour ton PB aussi!


----------



## Pomme (25 Février 2005)

Désolé pour ce qui t'arrive Benhub, :rose: les pourris sont vraiment partout...qu'elle génération mes amis...   bon courage quand même...


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2005)

Tu peux meme plus aller dans le train abec ton ordi :mouais:


----------



## Alkeran (25 Février 2005)

C'est ici:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/openfirmwarepassword.html

Voilà!


----------



## Freelancer (25 Février 2005)

> Sinon... je ne crois pas que .mac soit si evolué (tout du moins pour ce genre de fonction.) et le verrouillage du HD, ça me semble un peu tard, non?





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> il ne parle pas de .mac, mais de l'adresse mac de la carte réseau, qui est unique et "normalement" inchangeable.
> Sinon, sinceres condoléances...



J'avais pas compris (en fait, je ne savais pas que les mac avaient une adresse).. y'avait un chouya d'emotion en plus : je laisse mon ibook tout seul dans le paris-rennes pour aller me chercher des cafés. (quoique, vu le nombre d'ibook ds mon wagon la derniere fois, il y avait l'embarras du choix)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Février 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> les menottes c'est pas mal non plus



Oh voui oh voui ! Les menottes pour Vincmyl !  :love:



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement tu as tres peu de chance de retrouver ton PWB



Tu as oublié de mettre la lapalissade : "le vol c'est pas bien  "


----------



## BenHub (26 Février 2005)

Salut a tous,

Merci a tous pour vos infos (Zyrol, Alkeran pour les liens ...)et soutien...

alors, suite de l'histoire,
j'essaye tant bien que mal de digerer le truc....
de toute maniere pas le choix.

Vincmyl - la chaine c'est une bonne idée    pourquoi pas.

le_magi61 et GrandGibus - declarer a la police d'ac (mais quand on est trop honnete (comme moi , tu donnes la vraie version des faits... du coup adieu couverture de l'assurance...), powerbook.fr c'est une bonne initiative (je le fais bietôt), et puis surtout a apple pour qu'il verrouille le Numero de serie (au cas ou qqn vienne le faire reparer... plus q'improbable)   :mouais:  

Freelancer - Maintenant, je ne le ferai plus jamais... trop parano. :hein: , mais je l'avais fait a l'aller.  

Bref, verouillez a fond votre ordi, on ne sait jamais.  
adieu alu 15,
mais je ne peux plus me passer de portable,
alors peut etre bientot iBook... (bah ouais, le budget il suit plus là)

ou alors qui sait, une occase Alu15 quelque part (peut etre le mien...  :mouais:


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Février 2005)

Alkeran a dit:
			
		

> Pour empecher de booter un mac sur autre chose que le DD système, Apple met à disposition "Open Firmware Password".
> C'est gratuit et téléchargeable sur Apple.com
> 
> Désolé pour ton PB aussi!


Je compatis aussi vivement pour le vol de ce PowerBook. Ca fait froid dans le dos :affraid: !
Du coup, je me suis empressé de modifier les paramètres de mon p'tit Titi : désactiver l'ouverture automatique de ma session au démarrage, entrer un mot de passe pour la session "Invité" que j'ai créé, etc. Pour les sauvegardes, ça va, j'en fais une le matin et le soir.
Par contre, je me suis penché sur cet intéressant "Open Firmware Password" (OFP) que j'ai téléchargé, mais je continue à pouvoir booter sur un disque dur externe en FireWire, sans qu'aucun mot de passe me soit demandé :mouais: ... Est-ce normal ? Pourtant, il me semble avoir bien activé OFP que j'ai installé dans mon dossier "Utilitaires"... Et j'ai également bien redémarré ma machine comme il me l'a été demandé...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Février 2005)

En plus dans le train il y a de plus en plus de gens qui embarque un portable alors franchement on vit dans un monde de fou


----------



## BenHub (26 Février 2005)

Vercoquin - tes tests m'interessent, si tu peux donner des infos de tes progrès, je suis preneur.

Plus j'y reflechis, plus je me dis qu'un GPS dans le port PCMCIA, comme ca, juste activé pour retrouver la machine, ça ne serai pas bete,
meme si evidemment le coup de la carte freine (est ce que ca existe..?), 
et juste puis pour une utilisation, et extreme, a savoir uniquement si tu perd l'ordi, M'enfin...

je n'ai meme pas le courage de chercher sur internet, ecoeuré ...:sick:

Bref, Ne vous séparez jamais de votre sac ordi ou autre a moins d'avoir la force de faire une fausse declaration pour se rattraper un peu (moi je ne peux pas), ou d'assurer la machine contre le bris ou vol a l'exterieur du domicile ou de la voiture... (je m'etais renseigné, c'est evidemment pas donné, car c'est fonction du coup du bien a assurer)

Verrouillez tout, si le voleur ne peut initialiser le disque, c'est deja moins drole.
Installez openfirmwarepassword (Merci encore Alkeran)
Activez FileVault pour l'encryption des données.
et Ayez de la memoire, pour retenir le codes.


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Février 2005)

BenHub a dit:
			
		

> Vercoquin - tes tests m'interessent, si tu peux donner des infos de tes progrès, je suis preneur.


Ben, je veux bien donner des infos, mais je réclame surtout de l'aide pour comprendre si c'est normal de pouvoir booter sur un DD externe même avec OFP !  Pour le moment, mon ordinateur reste toujours accessible par d'éventuels voleurs. Ceci dit, je vais tenter de booter d'un CD, pour voir...


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Février 2005)

Il me semble qu'en plus de l'installation d'OFP, il faut désactiver la possibilité de démarrer sur un disque externe (un peu comme dans le bios d'un PC).

Néanmoins, c'est pas pour autant que ton portable restera inviolable. 

A mon avis (je radote comme les vieux - au secours supermoquette - ), le seul moyen pour limiter la casse consiste à se créer une image FireValut de toutes ses données sensibles, et de bien poser les privilèges à son compte.


----------

